# [Astuce] Quand il y a des paquets bloquants...

## digimag

Cette petite astuce n'apportera rien de nouveau aux expérimentés, cependant elle peut devenir utile aux débutants.

Gentoo est un système très dynamique qui évolue constamment. Tout y change : les versions, les noms des ebuilds, leur contenu, le fonctionnement de portage, les USE-flags, les dépendances, il y a des ebuilds qui se retrouvent brisés en plusieurs sous-ebuilds, il y a de nouveaux ebuilds qui apparaissent et qui ne servent qu'à présérver la compatibilité avec des nouvelles versions...

Du coup, à cause de tous ces liens extrêmement complexes, il y a souvent des incompatibilités se créent, ce qui provoque, dans les meilleurs des cas, des ebuilds qui bloquent la mise à jour d'un certain paquet. Ces « bloquages » peuvent aller du simple changement d'ebuild pour une fonction donnée à des dépendances bien plus complexes, qui semblent former un cercle vissieux.

Le problème semble être immense, mais la solution qui marche est très simple : on désinstalle tout ce qui bloque et tout ce qui est bloqué, puis on refait la mise à jour. Ça devrait passer.

Attention, cependant, il est très important de garder l'ordinateur allumé tout au long de cette manipulation, car lorsqu'il s'agit des logiciels système, vous risquez de vous retrouver avec une Gentoo qui ne démarre plus.

P.S. Je n'ai aucune prétention, ce n'est pas grand chose je sais, si cela aidera des gens, le but du topic sera largement rempli. Mais personnellement je l'avais mal compris moi-même pendant bien longtemps et je me suis décidé de l'écrire suite à un petit problème de mise à jour que je viens d'avoir avec esound. Problème réglé sans crier SOS à la communauté d'entraide, de quoi être fier de soi!

----------

## CryoGen

Garder une session root ouverte et evité de laisser xscreensaver tourné aussi  :Very Happy:  (je n'ai pas pu déverrouillé xscreensaver,  et impossible de me loger en root... reinstall de gentoo ! Quand on casse la libc ca ne rigole pas   :Laughing:  )

----------

## mornik

Je dirai aussi qu'il faut éviter de faire ce type de manipulation avec sudo ou via un su -c

Je l'ai fait et le regrette amèrement ! (enfin c'etait il y a quelques mois maintenant)

----------

